# cherry shrimp on the porch



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

i saw the shrimp come out of the front door of shrimp house and went to get my camera and took this pic of a cherry shrimp sitting on the porch


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

lol, cute!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Ah he is just chillin enjoying the view.


----------

